# 30 year vs Limited lifetime shingle



## albertkao (Jul 28, 2010)

Which lasts longer? IKO Cambridge Limited lifetime shingle or GAF Timberline HD Limited lifetime shingle?
Do Limited lifetime shingle lasts much longer than 3-tab 30 year shingle?
The upgrade price difference is $465 vs $162, is it worth it?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

So many things can affect a shingles performance and longevity.So many things I would not even begin to tell you which would last longer.If you go by the amount of time a shingle brand has been manufactured the card would go to GAF.


Compared to IKO I would myself choose GAF.But that is just me.And that is only if I had no choice of another manufacture.


Certainteed makes a 30yr 3-tab and GAF and I know Pabco does.


A 30 year is the same as a limited lifetime.


Will a limited lifetime Timberline out live a 30yr 3-tab ?,,,That is debatable too.It would depend on the installation,ventilation and insulation.


If you look at the design IMO the architectural would have a advantage over the 3 tab because of the bond lines.The architectural is a solid shingle along the exposure area.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

In my area the savings for 3-tabs on a standard home is a couple hundred dollars, thus the majority of home owners are choosing dimensional shingles.
10 years ago that savings was closer to a thousand dollars and the majority of people chose 3-tabs.

A properly installed dimensional will last longer then a 3-tab, the majority of the time.

The longevity won't change from one manufacturer to the other unless you get a defective batch of materials.
Being that every manufacturer on the market has sold defective materials before, you can not exclude any manufacturer based on that.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

The "lifetime" part is just the warranty mumbo-jumbo. "IKO Cambridge Limited Lifetime" shingle was the "IKO Cambridge 30" just one year ago.

1 may outlast the other, but I can't say which way that would go.

Laminated (architectural) shingles might last a bit longer than 3 tabs due to half the shingle having 2 layers to it, but that's just guessing.

Where I shop, XT30 are more $$$ than Landmarks.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bcdemon said:


> Where I shop, XT30 are more $$$ than Landmarks.


 
I found that out the hard way.,I bid and signed a job that was about 47sq. of Tile Red XT-30's.,I goofed and didn't research the shingle.

I thought it was Spanish Red from Tamko and it was an elite (25) nope.,it was the XT and boy did I learn my lesson of color assumption.


----------



## TFaulkner (Apr 26, 2011)

Up where I live dimensional shingles will outlast a 3-tab shingle every time, assuming they're installed the right way. 3-tab shingles blow off much easier and aren't nearly as sturdy as the laminants. 

As far as limited lifetime, that seems to be just a gimmick anyway. It's still the old 30 year roof.


----------

